# Small Stream combo?



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got a trip planned to Great Smokey Mtn Nat Park. I want to fly fish some. I haven't thrown a fly in 30 years. I THINK I want a 3 wt. that is 7ft., give or take a bit. I have looked at Redington, TFO, St. Croix, BassPro, LL Bean and Cabelas. So far it looks like LL Bean has the deal (Streamlight Ultra). I'm trying to keep it under $250. Am I missing a manufacturer?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

TFO has a real nice 3wt for $190. I think its 7ft 9 inches. Put a cheap line holder reel on it and you would be hard pressed to beat that.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> TFO has a real nice 3wt for $190. I think its 7ft 9 inches. Put a cheap line holder reel on it and you would be hard pressed to beat that.


That Lefty Kreh Finesse rod? It does look good. Any suggestions for a reel?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I just saw TFO Pro Series II for $145 on Amazon. Looks even better for the $.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

How much are Lansom Konics these days? Have used one in the salt for years with no issues.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a 4wt Fenwick combo if you're interested in a used combo. Great rod I used to use for brook trout on small Michigan streams. It's in pretty good condition, and can text pics if you send me a PM.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

redexpress said:


> That Lefty Kreh Finesse rod? It does look good. Any suggestions for a reel?


 The Lampson Konic 1.5 would be more than adequate and runs about $50 here:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/fi...T9maCLmsQCFY-DaQodpAgAUg&codes-processed=true


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Careful! That $50 Konic is only for the spool. Spool and reel is about $120. Still not a bad deal.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Anglers Roost*

Take a look at this site. I have couple of reels for 8wt for about $56 shipped.

If you just need reel to hold line these will do.

http://theanglersroost.com/products/fly-reels/

Joe

http://theanglersroost.com/products...y-reel-3-inch-diameter-lustrous-black-finish/

close out


----------

